# Cribbage Boards



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Thought I'd see if there was any interest around here for Cribbage Boards. Made up a few different ones (more with the Polish Eagle) for the upcoming Polish Festival and my store display. People here won't pay for the super nice fancy ones, so I kept them basic and simple just to see what the reaction is.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice John ! How much fancier can you get than those?

What kind of finish do they have. Is the one on the bottom left different wood,and same stain?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Bottom left is oak with water based poly sprayed on - no stain.

The others are 15" pine blanks with golden oak stain and mineral oil poly.

They can be made with a variety of hardwoods with compartments for the cards and pegs. There's really no limit to how much can be done to them.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

how many polish festivals are there? seems like you are in a constant state of going to one more... Nice pieces John.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scottart said:


> how many polish festivals are there? seems like you are in a constant state of going to one more...


they like to party..
and you say that like it's a bad thing...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Thought I'd see if there was any interest around here for Cribbage Boards. Made up a few different ones (more with the Polish Eagle) for the upcoming Polish Festival and my store display. People here won't pay for the super nice fancy ones, so I kept them basic and simple just to see what the reaction is.


those are real nice...
as in extra real nice...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work, as usual, John! How long does it take to cut one of those? I suppose you have to be careful not to get too much finish in the holes...

David


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Basic and simple...?

AWESOME...! ! !


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks really good, John!! They don't look basic to me either. My favorite is the compass rose.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> how many polish festivals are there? seems like you are in a constant state of going to one more... Nice pieces John.


There's probably 5 or 6 decent sized ones around SE Mich. By that I mean they're usually Fri evening, Sat, and Sun. I'll go to maybe 2. Plus I'll go to NW Ohio (Toledo). They are super nice people and give me a lot of breaks on pricing, space, etc. to make it worthwhile to come down. We're usually the hit of that event. I won't go to the really big one on Memorial Day week end cause it's 4 days and it would be too hard on the wife, since she's still working a real job to help support my "retirement"....... and of course a roof that doesn't leak too bad, food, and such. Been tempted to go to Cleveland, but now you're talking a lot of time and expense. This is supposed to be just a "paying" hobby to keep me out of trouble. lol It pays my part of the deer lease, buys my bullets, an occasional new firearm or two, a fishing charter with my buddy in crime and our grand-kids, the Vectric conference.............. You know - the necessities of life. I suppose I could really get into it, expand, and get back in the rat race, but I don't really want to. The East Coast has probably more Polish people (judging from holiday sales) than the midwest.



Stick486 said:


> they like to party..
> and you say that like it's a bad thing...


Believe it or not - the Italians party longer and harder than the Polish people. I just gotta figure out some Italian stuff. In the evenings they have a bottle of wine in one hand, and they're credit card in the other. But nothing beats a true Polish beer and kielbasa.



difalkner said:


> Very nice work, as usual, John! How long does it take to cut one of those? I suppose you have to be careful not to get too much finish in the holes...
> 
> David


About 2 hours total, but I know I could cut that time down 40% or so upping the speeds and staying with the program cutting constantly. I was concerned about the holes getting clogged too, so I sprayed these. Kept one out that I'm brushing. Works pretty good if you don't start with a fully loaded brush.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Those look great, John. The outdoor theme ones should do good for the cottage season.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Great work again John!! I like them all.
If the holes were an issue, you could save that toolpath till after you apply the finish.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

John, I'm guessing you go to the Freedom Hill festival?

Have you ever sold at the Shelby Art Fair?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

ger21 said:


> John, I'm guessing you go to the Freedom Hill festival?
> 
> Have you ever sold at the Shelby Art Fair?


Have never gone to the Freedom Hill one. We do the Shelby Art Fair cause it's less than 2 miles from the house and I know the organizer. I coached her son in Little league 30+ years ago. The American Polish Festival in Sterling Heights is our main one. Only 10 miles away and a lot of fun. 2 1/2 days of beer, kraut, and kielbasa. Good People. Seriously thinking of the Italian one at Freedom Hill if I can figure out what to make and get a bunch done.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nickp said:


> Basic and simple...?
> 
> AWESOME...! ! !


It's just a matter of using the same size blanks. The holes are all the same using 1 file. Then you put any model you want, adjust the size to fit......... and hit the go button.

Once you have a model file you can use it for many things and adjust the sizes. The computer takes care of the detail work.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> looks really good, john!! They don't look basic to me either. My favorite is the compass rose.


+1


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

I’ve been playing cribbage for 54 years now, guess I coulda just said since I was 5. Main card game in the family, and relatives. Main reason I am innerested in a CNC machine is for all the different cribbage games one could make. Since I also collect them, this could be dangerous LOL. Dunno what you got around you for military activities, but when I was in, there was a lot of cribbage played on base, just thinking there must be a bunch of different designs that would be wanted, by buyers.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

artman60 said:


> I’ve been playing cribbage for 54 years now, guess I coulda just said since I was 5. Main card game in the family, and relatives. Main reason I am innerested in a CNC machine is for all the different cribbage games one could make. Since I also collect them, this could be dangerous LOL. Dunno what you got around you for military activities, but when I was in, there was a lot of cribbage played on base, just thinking there must be a bunch of different designs that would be wanted, by buyers.



Artie,

We can make this up for you. Can even move things around a little and put your name on it!

If there are 4 players -- how many pegs do you need???


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Very nice work, as usual, John! How long does it take to cut one of those? I suppose you have to be careful not to get too much finish in the holes...
> 
> David


David,

This is the one that I brushed the poly on. I just didn't use a full brush on the outer border where the holes are.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

John, I appreciate your offer, but I’m kinda saving cribbage boards for my bucket list of projects. I gotta think if you lived in my area, you could sell as many of those Leprechaun boards as you could make. Cribbage is the unofficial game of the US Submarine Services, dunno if that gives you any ideas for boards. With the CNC machine you could probably devote your next 50 years to making unique boards. I have one that’s an 18 wheeler, tablesaw blade, squares, rectangles, triangles, boxes, heart, ovals, circles, inlaid, boat, canoe, Old Man of the Mountain silhouette, wood slab. These are just the wooden boards in the collection. They’re made in the states shapes, NASCAR tracks. In a small town in Maine we vacation at, there were cribbage boards sold at a souvenir shop. While talking with the young lady who worked there, she told me they use cribbage to help teach math. I mighta liked school a whole lot more iff’n I coulda played cribbage for math class


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done as always John. Keep up the good work, a side benefit being the festivals of course.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

John those holes are quite tiny , and I was wondering if there’s any concern about tearout when there been cut ? I guess the bit would influence it ,and the type of wood ? 
They look very clean from what I can see . Those should sell like hot cakes


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> John those holes are quite tiny , and I was wondering if there’s any concern about tearout when there been cut ? I guess the bit would influence it ,and the type of wood ?
> They look very clean from what I can see . Those should sell like hot cakes


Rick,

Those are 1/8" holes that fit the standard cribbage peg. No tear out when using a 1/8" end mill, the drilling function in Aspire, and the "peck" method. Does just under 500 holes in about 12 minutes or so. Leaves a nice clean hole. Could speed it up a little faster but I was comfortable with it using these settings.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

honesttjohn, 
Just a couple of questions, what size is your CNC Machine? What is the software you use? You did not just start this program yesterday. Your work that you mention as basic is anything but basic. I have a small machine. At this point, I am trying to learn how to use it. The software is Vectric and easy enough to use. I am till trying to figure out how to trace patterns and draw items as well. You have mastered all these things and more. I would like to visit for a week and try and learn a bit. Where I live here in Utah, there seems to be little or not enough interest to have any classes or workshops to go to. I am willing to travel and have done so too (AZ) to learn a bit more. You have a great project going and the work is fine. Thanks for sharing and glad to see others who are working with CNC Machines. 

Thanks, 
Tagwatts1


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Tagwatts1 said:


> honesttjohn,
> Just a couple of questions, what size is your CNC Machine? What is the software you use? You did not just start this program yesterday. Your work that you mention as basic is anything but basic. I have a small machine. At this point, I am trying to learn how to use it. The software is Vectric and easy enough to use. I am till trying to figure out how to trace patterns and draw items as well. You have mastered all these things and more. I would like to visit for a week and try and learn a bit. Where I live here in Utah, there seems to be little or not enough interest to have any classes or workshops to go to. I am willing to travel and have done so too (AZ) to learn a bit more. You have a great project going and the work is fine. Thanks for sharing and glad to see others who are working with CNC Machines.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tagwatts1


Not to take anything away from John, as he does have it going on. Since you are in Utah, have you thought about checking out Legacy Woodworking Machinery? https://lwmcnc.com/
They have both online and site based training. They do use Vectric software too. There are several of us that use Vectric software and many have years of experience with cnc machines. If you have specific questions, please ask and I'm sure someone will be able to help.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You got it right Dave. I'm just a grasshopper in the big field. You, of all people, know my limited abilities.

Just ask, Frank. Make friends...... and phone calls will follow and a lot can and will happen. Nice people help nice people. I can't begin to even thank those here enough that have helped me thru many a difficult time. We all help each other to the best of our abilities. The regulars here are super fantastic people. 

I will PM you.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Artie said these should sell so I cut a few. First one finished.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I like them all but the leprechaun is so darn cute. Needs a bit of green stain lol.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

marecat3 said:


> I like them all but the leprechaun is so darn cute. Needs a bit of green stain lol.


Gotta go to Scott's art class to learn how!!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I could do the staining and I sure wish I could go to his class. After his class I would head to my brothers in Homer.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@marcat3 Mary, given the great stuff you're making, I hope you treat yourself to that class. I suspect it will take your work up a level or two. You don't have to fish if you don't want to.


----------



## rocksandmore (Apr 29, 2019)

Kalamazoo here. Those boards look great. Can I pick your brain on the machine you are using.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

rocksandmore said:


> Kalamazoo here. Those boards look great. Can I pick your brain on the machine you are using.


Welcome to the forum, Joe! When you get a minute go over to the introduction area and tell us a little about yourself. And we do like photos of shops, tools, projects, etc. :grin:

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

rocksandmore said:


> Kalamazoo here. Those boards look great. Can I pick your brain on the machine you are using.


Pick away


----------

